# MediaMall Playlater now available



## lparsons211367066133 (Oct 22, 2011)

MediaMall now has Playlater up for purchase, or actually subscription. 

Cost is $4.99 per month and there is a deal for it and Playon so you can share the recordings across your network.

I've been using the trial version and it works quite well. I've had no issues with it at all. I'm using it on a single computer connected to the TV. It is a very good picture, at least DVD quality. I've not done the sharing as only my HR24 is capable of that and I've never had luck with it working on HRs in the past.

Here's the link : http://www.playon.tv/playlater


----------



## lparsons211367066133 (Oct 22, 2011)

A followup. 

I subscribed to Playlater and have downloaded a few shows. Here's the results:

1. Video/audio quality is very good. I downloaded all the full episodes of Terra Nova from Hulu and the picture and audio was every bit as good as it was on the HD broadcast from Fox.

2. While the Playlater site shows that it costs more to have Playon and Playlater, when I subscribed to the $4.99/month Playlater only version, the Playon sharing works fine too. I don't know if that will keep doing it, or if at some point they'll shut down the sharing.

3. The share works fine to the HR24s I have. When I first started fiddling with this, it wouldn't show up on the HR24s. Now it is. Remote response in the media section is a bit sluggish, but once the video starts all is very good. This on an 802.11n wireless network.

4. The .plv files that playlater save the video in are compatible with Windows Live Movie Maker under Windows 7, BUT you have to right click on the file and select 'open with' WLMM. If I tried to open the file/import into WLMM, it wouldn't work claiming the file wasn't compatible.

IF you do a bit of IPTV with the channels supported (including a very few 3rd party ones with plugins), then I think this is worth considering. If you don't do much IPTV at all, then it is a needless expense.


----------



## lparsons211367066133 (Oct 22, 2011)

A bit further look. 

For those considering this, there is also a playon app for the iPad/iPod/iPhone so the video you dvr with it is available to view on the iPad within your network.

And for those that are thinking this costs $5/month, well Hulu Plus is $8/month and offers way less than this. You can get playlater and ALL Hulu videos are available for $5/month instead of just some, and you can record them and you also get other sources. A pretty good deal all-in-all.


----------



## lparsons211367066133 (Oct 22, 2011)

A bit more info now that I've had it a bit. I did cancel the sub since I really didn't think I would use it much and I wasn't subbing to Netflix either. Since then I have restarted the service.

Let's talk cost. I said earlier that it seemed that the sharing and recording all worked fine for the $5/month. Not so. There was a trial of the sharing going on and I hadn't realized it.

So non-shared = $5/month OR right now they have a holiday sale $19.99/year and I think a lifetime for $49.99. that gets you recording only 

For shared (combo playon/playlater) = $7.99/month or a year for $39.90 or lifetime for $99

Also the Playon app for the iPad/iPhone/Touch will allow for air sharing the video to an AppleTV2, IF you have the combo kit...


----------



## oldschoolecw (Jan 25, 2007)

Lloyd said:


> A bit more info now that I've had it a bit. I did cancel the sub since I really didn't think I would use it much and I wasn't subbing to Netflix either. Since then I have restarted the service.
> 
> Let's talk cost. I said earlier that it seemed that the sharing and recording all worked fine for the $5/month. Not so. There was a trial of the sharing going on and I hadn't realized it.
> 
> ...


I bought the PlayOn lifetime sub, and I really don't use it as much as NetFlix or Amazon VOD, thanks for your updates


----------



## lparsons211367066133 (Oct 22, 2011)

One nice part of the Playlater/Playon bundle with any of the services it has is the recording and sharing of that recording. It literally removes any time limitation I think.


----------

